# Blue Sky Peptide Massive Labor Day Savings: 40% Off Your Entire Order!



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 26, 2014)

Save 40% Off Your Entire Order*
Promo code: *LABORDAY*

*Shop Now* Buy Peptides Online For Sale & US Grade Research Chemicals


*Customer Rewards Giveaway Contest Ending Soon*

First Prize: Largest Combined Order Total 
$250 In Reward Points!

Second Prize: Largest Order
$150 In Reward Points!

Third Prize: Order Ending XXXXXX701 
$100 In Reward Points!


Thank you for choosing BSP!

=========================================================
_40% off your entire order, and our customer rewards contest end September 1st 11:59pm EST.
Promo excludes bulk products that are already discounted up to 78%_​


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 29, 2014)

Whats the word on the liquid cialis? Does it work good, not good, just ok?


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 29, 2014)

*Happy Labor Day Weekend Savings!*

40% Off Your Entire Order + BOGO Specials!  Promo code: LABORDAY 


_Labor Day Savings End September 1st 11:59pm EST_


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 1, 2014)

*Last Chance!*

40% Off Your Entire Order* excluding bulk, Plus Customer Rewards Contest Ends Tonight!


*Promo code: LABORDAY*


----------

